# Rejuvenating dead Gulps



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

Getting tired of finding little bags of dried out gulps around the place I wanted to see if they could be recovered without paying the extortionate price for gulp juice and their ever leaking containers. So I conducted an experiment.
1. Opened a pack of squid vicious and let them dry out on a bench for a week.








2. Made up a few containers;
a) Water
b) glycerine
c) glycerine and water
d) vegetable oil
3. Plonked them in and waited a week

Result, The one in the water fully rejuvenated, the rest had not changed. Put them in the water also and they came up fine.








Next part of the test is to put them back into the oil and glycerine containers to see if they will maintain their gulpiness.
Will report back in a week.


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

you can buy 236ml/8fl oz bottles of gulp juice.....and ECOGEAR make containers that DON"T leak....been using em for a coupla yrs now...one lives in my backpack on permanent basis upside down n all,they're really good but hard to find...I got mine from Motackle but dont know if they still have them, were about $10...well worth it..
interesting that h2o fluffs em up,do they still have their stench??


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That top one doesn't look too shrivelled up compared to the ones I've left on jigheads before.


----------



## mudpat (Feb 21, 2011)

That top one is two and they were solid.
I knew that gulp juice would do it but figure water is cheaper and if they stay good in tuna oil then they will stink right too.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Handy to know, thanks for doing that for us, now we all now what to do. I'm too tight to buy gulp juice too!


----------



## vladimir (Jan 2, 2013)

if your store them in the refregerator after fshing they shouldnt dry up they should stay the way they are just keep themin the plastic bag they come in and place them in a contaner and plonk them in the frig .


----------

